# All these years - wrong brush?!



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

But if your poodle had shorter hair, your slicker would have been just right.

I have never seen that longer bristle brush. I will have to look for it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

The slicker on the left looks more correct to me. The longer tines could cause brush burn or pull coat. I use #1 All Systems.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I've never seen such long tines either. Everyone, when I was showing used the shorter type. And those show coats are looooong. I always used that type on my toy Poodles. Now, of course, I'm keeping them in a short coat so naturally, the short tines go through. But even with their longer coats. I just like to make sure the slicker brush isn't too sharp. I bought an expensive one...I think CC brand. And I like the one from the local pet store better...much softer but goes through the coat. Anyhow, if what your groomer showed you works well with your Spoo and a longer, perhaps thicker coat than some, go for it. Whatever works...I think when I finish up with a comb, that's what is going through and making sure there are not tangles. Oh, and when I was showing, I was told not to use a slicker at all on the jacket up along the back and withers...just a pin brush. The slicker on areas that got clipped more often was okay. Apparently, slickers tend to break hair more than a pin brush. (without the nubs on the ends for sure!) 

It's really neat that she's offering to show you some tips for grooming. Awesome! Thanks for sharing your experience. It is food for thought, for sure.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

On the recommendation of Javelin's breeders (who are excellent groomers) I have been very happy using this brush with 1" long pins.

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...F949064FB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

That looks like a Tuffer Than Tangles slicker, Axeldog. I've read good things about them and may order one at some point.

I'd love to try an Activet green too, just to see how it feels, but not ready to pay the price yet LOL.

So fun to play with different tools and see how each works so differently from others. Thanks for your post .


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I can't see Axeldog's picture. I tried to google "tougher than tangles" but a couple of brushes were shown.

I personally like a flat slicker. I don't like it when they curve because I feel like it makes me flick my wrist and makes my hand tired faster. 

I find that the really cheap slickers are the ones I like best. I have a couple and the both run me between $2-$4. 

But, recently I've been using a pin brush on Hazel's long bits. I just found one in the human section where I felt the pins were stuff but not too stiff and not spaced too far apart. I usually brush her and then run the comb through to be sure I got everything. I find I'm much more likely to run the pin brush through her topknot and ears more often. She short bits aren't long enough to tangle so I don't tend to bother with them at all. 

I do still need a slicker now and then. And I've given thought to trying a longer flat one but they always feel too soft and floppy. 

(Hazel does not have a good coat. She's about 16 months and her hair is still pretty similar to puppy hair. A bit stiffer but not "lamb like".)


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Itzmeigh, I think Cherrybrook carries the Tuffer. Yes, they do https://www.cherrybrook.com/transgroom-tuffer-than-tangles-slicker-brushes/ . I needed to go look up some grooming spray so searched on this too.

Might order it myself in a soft long pin only because I recently re-tried the fairly harsh (and set aside for two years) Universal on Oliver and found my technique has improved just enough that I don't flick my wrist and can use it safely on his longer than usual jacket.

Of course I'm not sure that's the slicker Axeldog got, just the handle style and longer pins reminded me instantly .


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

And I think this calls for some new Axel pictures, don't you all?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

itzmeigh said:


> I can't see Axeldog's picture. I tried to google "tougher than tangles" but a couple of brushes were shown.
> 
> I personally like a flat slicker. I don't like it when they curve because I feel like it makes me flick my wrist and makes my hand tired faster.
> 
> ...


Yes!!! About the flat slicker. I really don't like curved slickers nor do I like slickers with long tines. The #1 All Systems is my absolute favorite. Chris Christensen has a round poodle slicker that I like, too.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What I mostly do lately, with their very short hair is do their body with a boar bristle brush, just to give their skin a little stimulation and brush out any stuff from their hair. I use a slicker for their top knot and tails and near their ankles where it's longer, then a comb over those areas. I don't need to brush every day with these short hair cuts. Anyhow, experimenting is always good I think, to see what works best for each dog.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Yes!!! About the flat slicker. I really don't like curved slickers nor do I like slickers with long tines. *The #1 All Systems is my absolute favorite.* Chris Christensen has a round poodle slicker that I like, too.


Millie, I love, love, love that brush. I don't know who appreciated it being recommended more, me or Lily.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

On a related note: What is the consensus on long-tined pin brushes?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

kmart said:


> On a related note: What is the consensus on long-tined pin brushes?


I don't like the shorter pin brushes because I feel that they are more likely to damage coat. I tried a Chris Christensen 20 mm and don't like it. I like 27 mm Chris Christensen brushes. The Madan brushes are the right length as well.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I KNEW this would happen! I decided to post, as I thought I had learned something, but after all your replies, I see I still dont know it all - lol! 

CMillie - Both you and Catherine have me thinking about the #1 All Systems now. Something else to buy 

PoodleBG - Similar to your pups, I have him pretty short all over now, except for his head and tail so mainly use the slicker on those areas. 

Streetcar - I got the brush from my groomer and threw away the packaging, so not certain it is Tougher than Tangles brand or not. I will try and get a photo today of Axel. Two days ago I cut him down pretty short all over. Just because I had the time, and was practicing with the clipper/comb. Poor naked guy. Looks a little moth eaten too, due to my lack of skills!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Focus on keeping your clippers level. Think of the whole blade surface as your level mark. You want that whole surface level and touching the dog. It seems slightly unnatural because that means your clipper body is at about a 45* angle. If you are tipping your clippers forward or back you are changing the depth of the cut that will leave gouges or high spots. 

If you can just focus on that one thing you'll improve greatly and won't get that moth eaten look. 

Another good thing to focus on is being sure your blade is always touching the dog. Be careful that you aren't floating just above them. If you aren't always touching the dog then it will give you an uneven cut. 

A third important tip to solving the moth eaten look is to be sure the fur is very dry and blown straight. If the fur is left curly it won't cut as clean and smooth. The straighter the hair the more even the finished look. 

And personally I don't like combs. Never have. I know plenty of people who love them but I'll take a blade any day! For the body I use a 4F (I actually think mine is an FC) blade. It gives that nice velvet look without taking too much off. I have given some thought to a nice set of stainless combs so I can try a lamb style clip but the Maimi has just become Hazel so much that I hate to change it! Maybe one day...

Relax! Let the clippers do the work! Especially on wide open spaces like the body.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Alex! The moth eaten look! Bwa-hahahahaha! That is too funny. AND a perfect description. I laughed so hard. I too have the same problem.

So, Itsmeigh...you don't use a comb on the clippers for the body? Yikes! I am scared. On my Wahl Chromado clipper which one is a #4F? How short will the hair be with that one? I like them to have a little bit, especially in winter. My problem is the hair in places will lie down flat just as I'm getting to it and other places it will stay poofed up. That's what I think causes the moth-eaten look on my dogs. lol. I always wash and blow dry completely and use my slicker brush the whole time to get out the curl. I sure do appreciate your expertise.

Oh, I don't "love" a comb. But it's how I check for tangles and mats. They can be so tiny and just getting started and the slicker will go through and they can be passed over. So a comb, for me stops short with a very small tangle. It's more of a testing instrument for me, just to make sure I can get through the hair. I even use a tiny flea comb sometimes to get a nearly microscopic seed or bur out of the hair that I can't get with anything else.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Alex! The moth eaten look! Bwa-hahahahaha! That is too funny. AND a perfect description. I laughed so hard. I too have the same problem.
> 
> So, Itsmeigh...you don't use a comb on the clippers for the body? Yikes! I am scared. On my Wahl Chromado clipper which one is a #4F? How short will the hair be with that one? I like them to have a little bit, especially in winter. My problem is the hair in places will lie down flat just as I'm getting to it and other places it will stay poofed up. That's what I think causes the moth-eaten look on my dogs. lol. I always wash and blow dry completely and use my slicker brush the whole time to get out the curl. I sure do appreciate your expertise.


I use Oster or Andis clippers with a detachable blade so I can't speak for the Wahl. It looks like the Wahl is adjustable from 9-40 so longer than 9 you'd have to use a comb. (A 9? There is no such blade. A 10 maybe.)

The 4F blade leaves about 3/8 inch of hair on the body. So, about finger length. 

Not using combs is just how I was taught. I learned to use them but never much liked them. 

As for the hair laying down problem it is hard to say without seeing your bath/blowdry/brush process and without seeing your dog's hair type.

It sounds like it is possible you aren't drying them as completely or as straight as you think. Or that they just have soft "poor" hair quality. Are you using a force dryer?

You can always keep a comb or slicker handy and fluff an area just before you clip it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Alex! The moth eaten look! Bwa-hahahahaha! That is too funny. AND a perfect description. I laughed so hard. I too have the same problem.
> 
> So, Itsmeigh...you don't use a comb on the clippers for the body? Yikes! I am scared. On my Wahl Chromado clipper which one is a #4F? How short will the hair be with that one? I like them to have a little bit, especially in winter. My problem is the hair in places will lie down flat just as I'm getting to it and other places it will stay poofed up. That's what I think causes the moth-eaten look on my dogs. lol. I always wash and blow dry completely and use my slicker brush the whole time to get out the curl. I sure do appreciate your expertise.


A Wahl Chromado has a fixed 5 in 1 blade. You cannot use a #4 blade with it and will need to use clipper combs for body clipping.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I got that clipper recently. I know it has 5 blades...just wasn't sure which numbers they were. I have left it where it is...to the right so combs can be attached. That position is where it must be for combs. So if I used some other number blade and held the clipper up on the surface a little more, would that work? Or would it tend to get done all uneven anyway?

Well, I think it would be nice to improve on scissor technique. That is my ultimate goal. But first I need better shears. 

Sorry...didn't mean to hijack this.


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> Millie, I love, love, love that brush. I don't know who appreciated it being recommended more, me or Lily.


Hey! I also use the All systems brush! I like it but haven't used it much lately. I prefer a longer pin brush. I think the length of the pins is all preference and it depends on the dog's coat type. Axel seems to have a very thick coat so it's up to you which brush you think is better.

I'm also going to try out a Madan pin brush in the future.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

itzmeigh said:


> I use Oster or Andis clippers with a detachable blade so I can't speak for the Wahl. It looks like the Wahl is adjustable from 9-40 so longer than 9 you'd have to use a comb. (A 9? There is no such blade. A 10 maybe.)
> 
> The 4F blade leaves about 3/8 inch of hair on the body. So, about finger length.
> 
> ...


You can see Matisse in my siggy picture. I learned how to dry properly by show people when he was showing...(my breeder and someone he had mentor me.) I use the X-power B-16 stand dryer. 




When I'm not in a hurry, I'll leave the damp towel on their body except one little area that I'm drying. And I point the dryer right on that area and brush with the slicker non-stop as it dries, always brushing in the direction the blower is blowing. Then I'll move to another area. I do the shortest areas first. This is when I want it done right. Sometimes I'm in a hurry and don't use the damp towel over the dog so then some areas get dry too fast...before I've gotten there with the brush. In that case, it would be best to spritz that area and start again. But I rarely bother these days since we're not showing. 

I think his hair is fairly dense and hard when it's on the short side. When long, when he was showing, it was more softish...when all blown out. Of course, much of that time, he was a puppy. It curls now when short if it gets damp. It's only fluffy for a short while after grooming. It may not be the best but he did get his championship and almost grand championship...very close, until he went lame on me. I think coat quality is part of the judging. Maurice, my black is even denser I would say. But if the hair is long enough to bend when pressed, that's when I seem to have the problem of uneven clipping...moth eaten look. 

A finger length is way longer than I keep both Poodles. Here's kind of a close up so maybe you can tell. He was probably bathed and dried the day before going to Gramma's. 





(I edited part of my other post at the end but too late. lol) 

Gosh Alex, I hope this isn't totally hijacking your thread. I was thinking it might be helpful stuff you want to find out about too from Itzmeigh. It seems to be that moth eaten look that's got us frustrated. Maybe just plain learning and practicing proper scissoring technique would help. But I can see that's a real art and might take some time.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I got that clipper recently. I know it has 5 blades...just wasn't sure which numbers they were. I have left it where it is...to the right so combs can be attached. That position is where it must be for combs. So if I used some other number blade and held the clipper up on the surface a little more, would that work? Or would it tend to get done all uneven anyway?
> 
> Well, I think it would be nice to improve on scissor technique. That is my ultimate goal. But first I need better shears.
> 
> Sorry...didn't mean to hijack this.


The 5-in-1 blade lengths range from #9-#40. You can attach combs at #30 or #40. I like to attach combs with it set at #30. 

I don't think you want to clip your dog's body with a #9! And I don't think it would make any sense to try and skim the dog with a blade. Much easier and a nicer outcome to just put a comb on.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you CM. When I first got the clippers, I read through the manual and it said it must be all the way to the right when using combs...the little lever thingy. At least, that's what I_ thought_ it said. Maybe I read it wrong. Anyhow, yes...I think the combs are all right and then just scissor the sticky outies the best I can... is what I've been doing. But I see that scissoring will take more practice. AND more patience. I seem to lose it after a short while. Or I'll work on him for a few days. Maurice, my black guy is easier. You can't see the mistakes as easily on black.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Thank you CM. When I first got the clippers, I read through the manual and it said it must be all the way to the right when using combs...the little lever thingy. At least, that's what I_ thought_ it said. Maybe I read it wrong. Anyhow, yes...I think the combs are all right and then just scissor the sticky outies the best I can... is what I've been doing. But I see that scissoring will take more practice. AND more patience. I seem to lose it after a short while. Or I'll work on him for a few days. Maurice, my black guy is easier. You can't see the mistakes as easily on black.


Well it might say that. But I think its generally accepted to use a 30 or a 40 with clipper combs. Maybe the 5 in 1 works best for the smoothest clip with combs at the 40 position.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Combs are generally used with a 10 blade even on clippers with a detachable blade. A 9 leaves the hair 5/64ths of an inch or 2mm. And a 10 leaves it 1.16th of an inch or 1.5mm. So half a millimeter difference, not noticeable. 

Comb lengths are based on the 10 blade. Or in the case of this Whal clipper, based on a 9 blade. 

If you use a comb on any other blade the length it leaves the hair will be altered by what blade you use it on. So, there's no reason you can't use it on a 40 blade but the length will be different because a 40 blade leaves the hair 1/100th of an inch or 0.25mm. That means if you use an 8mm comb with a 40 blade the hair won't be 8mm. It will be 6.25mm. Not really noticeable once you get to any length and if you like that length then go for it.

But that is most likely the reason Wahl tells you to use the longest setting (the 9) because their comb lengths are measured off that blade. I'm not sure how this particular Wahl clipper adjusts its blade but it is also possible that the combs don't clip on as reliably with the blade in the 40 position. And from experience I can tell you that having a comb pop off in the middle of a pass will not make you a happy groomer!


As for the drying... That's a nice dryer and it sounds like you are doing it right. Are you making sure that the hair is completely dry and straight? Not just dry but straight and dry. That's a picky difference. The hair can look dry but there is a second point where it straightens out and is COMPLETELY dry. I am jelly of your dryer. I use a force dryer because it is faster, especially on a pet, but I learned both methods when we worked in the grooming shop. The owner showed poodles and taught us all we know. 

It's also possible he just has hair that doesn't want to play nice and it will just take practice. Keep a comb handy and fluff as you go. Be sure you keep your clippers flat and level, you want the whole blade area touching his body, and try going with and against the fur. Personally I prefer going against the hair. It gives a slightly shorter clip but I like the finished look better. 

And most of all! Remember that it's just hair and it will grow back! So try things! I have to remind myself of this all the time. I'm horribly out of practice with the scissors and only just MADE myself scissor Hazel's topknot for the first time in her life this month! I started with her tail a couple of months ago and finally just braved her topknot! I was all "DO OR DIE! But I'm going in!" Haha!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

itzmeigh said:


> Combs are generally used with a 10 blade even on clippers with a detachable blade. A 9 leaves the hair 5/64ths of an inch or 2mm. And a 10 leaves it 1.16th of an inch or 1.5mm. So half a millimeter difference, not noticeable.
> 
> Comb lengths are based on the 10 blade. Or in the case of this Whal clipper, based on a 9 blade.


Slid all the way to the RIGHT means the SHORTEST setting. That's a 40. Wahl doesn't say to use the combs with a 9 blade. 

http://www.mywahlanimal.com/product_details.jsp?product_id=273 This is why I said above that I use it with a 30 blade and why I said that it is generally accepted to do so. Its on the instructions that come with the combs. 

Presumably, it's possible that the manual for the clipper and the instructions for the combs vary. One recommending the 30 and one recommending the 40. Possibly, there is a difference between the combs that come with the clipper (a few small plastic ones) and the stainless steel ones you can purchase made just for the Wahl (but fit any 10, 15 or 30 blade).


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Interesting discussion you all - thank you! (PoodleBG, no worries about hijacking )

Itzmeigh - thanks for the advice on how to hold the clippers to help prevent moth-eaten disease lol! After my most recent grooming day, I decided doing a 67lb spoo in 1 day is too much for me. Washing, blow drying, shaving, clipping, scissoring in a day is exhausting. Hats off and huge respect for groomers who do this - wow. Point taken also regarding proper blow dry and combing/fluffing to help get an even result. 

Thank god it IS only hair which will grow.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Slid all the way to the RIGHT means the SHORTEST setting. That's a 40. Wahl doesn't say to use the combs with a 9 blade.
> 
> http://www.mywahlanimal.com/product_details.jsp?product_id=273 This is why I said above that I use it with a 30 blade and why I said that it is generally accepted to do so. Its on the instructions that come with the combs.
> 
> Presumably, it's possible that the manual for the clipper and the instructions for the combs vary. One recommending the 30 and one recommending the 40. Possibly, there is a difference between the combs that come with the clipper (a few small plastic ones) and the stainless steel ones you can purchase made just for the Wahl (but fit any 10, 15 or 30 blade).



I found the plastic combs to be ineffective so I bought the steel ones meant for the 5 in 1 blade. 


Itzmeigh...I was taught to dry and dry and when the hair looked and felt dry, to dry some more. Then, when you were sure it was dry, dry some more. lol. There should be no kinking down near the roots...all straight and dry through and through. Just because the outside of the hair is dry, inside may not be. But of course, now that I'm not showing, I'm not as particular. Maybe that's the problem. lol. I do dry pretty darn well, but there might be a kink here and there left in which alters the way the hair lies probably and then when it gets cut, it's irregular.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

CharismaticMillie said:


> itzmeigh said:
> 
> 
> > Combs are generally used with a 10 blade even on clippers with a detachable blade. A 9 leaves the hair 5/64ths of an inch or 2mm. And a 10 leaves it 1.16th of an inch or 1.5mm. So half a millimeter difference, not noticeable.
> ...


Oh. I miss understood what you said. It is possible that the Wahl combs are sized to use with the 40 blade setting. Again, I'm not actually all that familiar with the Wahl brand clippers. I personally do not like their adjustable blades. I like to be able to quickly remove abs replace my blades. Nothing against Wahl, just how I learned. (For that matter I changed to an Oster brand clipper and I am not happy with it. I want my Andis back. The Osters are nice but I leaned on Andis and I just like them better.)

As for the difference in the 40 setting and the 30 setting, it wouldn't make a difference in length between those 2 settings. A 30 leaves the hair at 0.5mm and a 40 leaves it at 0.25mm so you are talking about a 0.25mm difference. Once you move past a millimeter you aren't going to see a difference if the hair is 1.25mm or 1.5mm. So using the combs at a 30 or 40 setting wouldn't (really) matter. If you used it at the 9 setting you might would see a difference because then you are talking about a 1.75mm differnece. 

So my reasoning still works. The setting or blade length you choose will make slight difference when paired with a comb.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> CharismaticMillie said:
> 
> 
> > Slid all the way to the RIGHT means the SHORTEST setting. That's a 40. Wahl doesn't say to use the combs with a 9 blade.
> ...


Yes. Sounds like you were taught to dry correctly. I get lazy most of the time too! That's why I've started to break Hazel's grooming into 3 sessions instead of trying to do it all at once. That way 2 bath times I can be lazy about drying her body! Haha! 

As curly as his hair is it is possible that you aren't getting him completely completely dry and the problem areas are "damp". Maybe try one time getting him completely completely dry and see if that makes any difference. 

Off topic but not completely... My son was given a horribly horrible hair cut that has ended up costing me about $45!! His hair was down to just past his shoulders and I asked them to cut it but "DO NOT GIVE HIM A BOB! He's a boy!" I even reminded them he's a boy by saying the words "Remember, he's a boy so a boy haircut. Longish and straight. No flips." What did we come out with? A freaking BOB! That flipped under and was horribly uneven. I took him to a place by my work today and they rescued it! Did an awesome job with what they had to work with. It is still shorter than he likes it but it is straight with no flip and looks less bobish and a whole lot more boy with long hair. I even showed them a picture of Sawyer from Lost and said "Something similar to this... Think skater or surfer".

So I've been chanting the "It's hair. It grows back." Mantra to myself for a few days now! Haha


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I found the plastic combs to be ineffective so I bought the steel ones meant for the 5 in 1 blade.


Yes!! Me too. I love them!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Streetcar said:


> And I think this calls for some new Axel pictures, don't you all?


Took a few pictures of him while out and about the last couple days. 

The first picture shows some of the highlights of my amateur grooming attempts. Note the gouge in the hair on the right side of his nose, and the huge sticky-outie in the top knot. Sigh....








[/URL][/IMG]

this shows my first ever attempt at scissoring his tail. I am OK with it -not a disaster.








[/URL][/IMG]

and one more picture just because I enjoy the color of the orangish-gold colored rock


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Hm.. what are you talking about! Axel looks professionally groomed to me


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think most groomers find that there are sticky outie things the day after they do all their hard work. I definitely do! You just comb it out and go back to do touch ups.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I think he looks really good! And what beautiful scenery - I bet he loved that outing! Has your groomer seen his new ears yet?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Ooooooooooo....I just saw these pics. What a gorgeous dog! I think you made him look especially nice. You're darn good at it! 

What a fun outing that must have been....so pretty!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh my gosh, he looks FANTASTIC, Axeldog!!! He's sooooooo handsome and such a gorgeous black !!!!! You did a fabulous job and should be strutting around and bragging!

Everyone finds stickey outies afterwards! Funny story. One time I was trying to finish Oliver and knew once I put him down and he ran around there would be stickey outies. So I asked him to shakey shake and shook myself at the same time. He then shook himself! I'll never forget that; how crazy to just ask and demo. Not like he's trained on that or anything LOL.

CharismaticMillie and Lily CD RE, I have bookmarked that #1 All Systems pin brush . Btw, I love love LOVE my Madan pin brush!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

StormeeK said:


> I think he looks really good! And what beautiful scenery - I bet he loved that outing! Has your groomer seen his new ears yet?


Yes, she has seen his ears. She didn't say much.... Oh well, I am enjoying them!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Axel looks great in his new spiffy cut. About ten years ago I took my freshly groomed poodle on an outing. I was in a bad mood because her coat had pulled away from the scissors a couple of times.. and well, I was miffed. Three times I was stopped and asked who my groomer was, because the people wanted their poodle groomed just like mine! One man even walked away grumbling that it figured "she grooms her own dog". My point being that most of the world's population will think Axel's groom is perfect. To us, a groom is always a work in progress...but, we also need to sit back and admire our handiwork. You have done a good job on Axle, love the background you chose for the last photos, and hope to see more pictures in the new year.


----------

